# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  SkyDrive в Windows 8.1

## Labs

Уже скоро пользователи Windows 8 смогут обновить операционную систему до версии 8.1. Одним из важных отличий этого обновления станет оптимизация работы с облачным хранилищем SkyDrive. Помимо глубокой интеграции SkyDrive в Windows, которая позволит работать с файлами так же просто, как если бы они находились на компьютере, нас ждет еще одно полезное усовершенствование: смарт-файлы. Они помогут эффективно работать с облачным хранилищем на устройствах с небольшим объемом жесткого диска, например, смартфонах или планшетах.

Представьте себе ситуацию, когда вы хотите синхронизировать файлы из 100 Гб облачного хранилища с устройством, объем памяти которого составляет лишь 32 Гб. На первый взгляд желание неосуществимое. Однако решение было найдено: это так называемые смарт-файлы. Они выглядят как обычные папки и файлы. Можно коснуться папки или кликнуть по ней и увидеть все папки и файлы внутри нее. Можно коснуться файла или кликнуть по нему — и он откроется; можно отредактировать его и закрыть. Вы можете перемещать, удалять, копировать и переименовывать смарт-файлы так же, как и любые другие папки или файлы. Разница в том, что такой файл загружается полностью только тогда, когда он вам нужен. Обычно же вместо него загружается сжатый смарт-файл, который состоит из эскиза с основными свойствами файла. Такие файлы-заменители значительно меньше по размеру, чем их оригиналы, хранящиеся в облаке, на SkyDrive. 

Аналогичным образом, для просмотра фотографий используются их эскизы, которые занимают значительно меньше места и быстрее загружаются. И только если вы хотите отредактировать фотографию, мы загружаем ее на локальный диск целиком.

Смарт-файлы и легкие эскизы позволяют вам просматривать содержимое SkyDrive без перегрузки локального дискового пространства, используя интернет-канал только тогда, когда это необходимо. С помощью такой архитектуры мы достигаем поставленной цели: файлы в новом SkyDrive занимают менее 5 % от дискового пространства, которое они занимали бы в старой системе.

Одно из важнейших улучшений, произведенных в Windows 8.1 — это повышение удобства работы по сети. Например, находясь в дороге, вы хотели бы спокойно поработать со своими файлами несмотря на отсутствие Интернета, но чтобы вся работа — это главное — сохранилась и при возобновлении подключения к сети была отправлена в SkyDrive. Мicrosoft предоставляет такую возможность, причем для этого вам не придется настраивать хранилище вручную.

С приложением SkyDrive вы можете отмечать папки или документы, которые вам потребуются для автономной работы. Изменения, внесенные в такие папки и файлы на этом или другом устройстве, будут синхронизироваться, так что вы всегда будете работать с самой свежей версией файла. Это простой способ всегда иметь гарантированный офлайн-доступ к наиболее важным файлам.

Как известно, любое приложение из Магазина Windows может использовать средство выбора файлов Windows, чтобы разрешать вам открывать, редактировать и сохранять файлы любого типа. В Windows 8.1 SkyDrive изначально встроен в средство выбора файлов, благодаря чему каждое приложение из Магазина Windows умеет сохранять файлы прямо в SkyDrive без дополнительной настройки. Файлы будут загружаться в фоновом режиме, так что вам не придется тратить время на ожидание. К примеру, если кто-то отправил вам фотографии по почте, вы можете сохранить эти снимки в SkyDrive прямо из почтового приложения.

А если в момент сохранения файла отключился Интернет, не беспокойтесь — система сохранит ваш файл локально и загрузит в SkyDrive, как только появится соединение.

И, конечно, SkyDrive отображается как папка в проводнике для всех пользователей Windows 8.1 (для этого необходимо войти в Windows со своей учетной записью Майкрософт). Вы можете перетаскивать папки и файлы со своего компьютера или подключенного к нему внешнего устройства прямо в каталог SkyDrive.

----------

